# What gun do you recommend?



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I have several sprayers.
Titan105
Graco 395
Titan 440
Titan 840
Aircoat.

My question is what gravity feed gun are people using for lacquer,pro classic,breakthrough,stains. 
Also what compressor setup are you using.
I would like easy switch outs for clean up or gun changes and something lighter.

Thanks for any suggections


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm a 1911 guy.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Just want to paint it not kill it.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'm a 1911 guy.


Huh, I am, too. Maybe we can set aside our differences even though we're from opposite sides of the tracks and bond over it?


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I suggest a duel


----------

